# Cheeky Chappy



## peaches (Apr 3, 2007)

He can open the oven!!! :whip:

Had a roast duck in there yesterday evening, he thought he'd help himself. Just yanked down the door with his mouth - git!!

We thought that because we would never offer him human food that he would learn not to beg for it - ha!! How wrong were we, He is such a scab. On the scrounge all the time.

For a sight dog, he's more like a bloody sniffer dog :lol2:


----------



## peaches (Apr 3, 2007)

God knows how he can stick his nose in hubbys shoes lol


----------



## peaches (Apr 3, 2007)

I need taller units in the kitchen, he's such a rascal when I'm baking, especially if there's cinnamon in it!! 

He hasn't been a really chewy puppy, not had a great deal destroyed really, but the only thing he seems to go for are my daughters fluffy toys, not shredded or anything like that but just covered in slobber!


----------

